# 2 hour car ride?



## emilylucy

I just got my little hedgie this week but i'm thinking ahead here...
I have a cottage about 2 hours away from my house and I plan to have a cage up there already so I don't have to transport his home cage back and forth, if I have him in a little carrier would he be okay for a 2 hour car ride? Should I have a heating pad with me in the car? Any advice on car rides with hedgies? 
Thanks!


----------



## amber.vroman

I would recommend taking paper towel and some hand warmers and putting the hand warmers in a sock or something similar. You might need the paper towels incase your hedgie gets car sick. You should also take a digital thermometer to make sure it is warm enough in the car.


----------



## emilylucy

okay, thanks! i hope he handles them well


----------



## MissC

'zactly what amber said! Snarf does fine on two hour rides and only vomited on one trip (I think the road was too windy and bumpy). I waaaaaaay over-heated him due to my paranoia, so make sure you use a thermometer. And also make sure he can 'escape' the heating pad/hand warmer - just use it under one area. I made sure half of his bag was heated and half not. He spent most of the time with his head in the bag and his butt hanging out. :lol: The poor guy really does seem to think if he can't see me, I can't see him. :?


----------



## emilylucy

ohokay!
well, ill have to keep this in mind when we head up there! :lol: 
what would you recommended I keep him in?
something like this:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753365
or more of a cat carrier ?


----------



## amber.vroman

I did make an 18 hour trip with my hedgie in one of those carriers from petsmart. I was not driving (thank god) so he sat on my lap the whole time. The only problem is, it isn't very protective durring an accident. The cat carrier is the safest option especially because people will recognize it as a live animal carrier in case of an accident while the petsmart carrier may be over looked.


----------



## emilylucy

well I already have a cat carrier, so thats probably the way to go, thanks!
and did he sleep most of the time? if not how did you calm him down? because my little guy doesn't like to sit still very much :lol:


----------



## amber.vroman

Well, i had a very strange hedgehog that LOVED car rides. lol He did sleep most of the way but my boyfriend and I let him walk around the back seat when he woke up for a little so he wasn't bored. We did this VERRY carefully. I was nervous wreck the whole trip, but BubbleWrap was completely fine.


----------



## emilylucy

haha, well i guess i'll have to see how he reacts to these car rides


----------

